# Please help identifying this dovetail jig



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys,
So I just bought a plastic dovetail jig from a guy for 10 bucks. I have never used a dovetail jig so I'd really like to get the manual and see if there are any other styles I can get for it. It says "Made in the USA" He said he may have picked it up at Home Depot but wasn't sure. I can't post a pic so if any of you would be so kind as to let me email them to you and you post them I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok, went ahead and tried to add pics and it worked.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Brett, what you have is a Craftsman Dovetail Jig. (315.25790) is the model number. Maybe someone on the forum will have a copy and post it. If not, go to www.searspartsdirect.com
type in the whole model number, select model#search, and you will come up with a diagramed picture of the jig. Scroll down to the end of the parts list and you will find the owners manual listed for $5.99. Lets hope someone has a copy tho. Good luck


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Dr. Zook, I wonder why it doesn't say Craftsman anywhere on it. Anyone know if it's at all decent for a dovetail beginner?


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a similar one, the knob hurt like hell when you try to tight them, and doesn't hold well wood, stop trying using it.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Well crap, that's a waste of 10 bucks if I can't use it, wish there was something I could do with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Jim Hilgartner

==


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

bclarknc said:


> Well crap, that's a waste of 10 bucks if I can't use it, wish there was something I could do with it.


A small dovetail jig is perfect to start on. Once you get to know this one, you can decide on something bigger and better. We're never done learning in this hobby.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Long time ago, I bought one of these there at the huge Christmas sale that Sears use to have.
Its a good patience builder, BUT>>>>as in a lot of Sears made tools they want you to use Sears made additions. So in your case, it's the special Sears made 1/4" streight bit & dove tail bit, then there is the special made Sears guide bushings. If you have the standard for routers base plate,,, Porter Cable bushings, Or any one's brand same size's, try inserting the 1/4" shaft size one in sliding that one into the joints, and there you will find the,"rub" . Pun intended.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Thanks Bj*



bobj3 said:


> Router Forums - View Single Post - Jim Hilgartner
> 
> ==



Thanks for the post Bj. Maybe we can get the manual set up in the owners manual section of the forum.:dirol:


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Brett, this looks identical to the one that I have and mine is a craftsman. I believe I have the paper work on it also
Fred


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

I did find a manual in pdf, if you want it for the site let me know


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

john880 said:


> Long time ago, I bought one of these there at the huge Christmas sale that Sears use to have.
> Its a good patience builder, BUT>>>>as in a lot of Sears made tools they want you to use Sears made additions. So in your case, it's the special Sears made 1/4" streight bit & dove tail bit, then there is the special made Sears guide bushings. If you have the standard for routers base plate,,, Porter Cable bushings, Or any one's brand same size's, try inserting the 1/4" shaft size one in sliding that one into the joints, and there you will find the,"rub" . Pun intended.


So I guess you're saying I can't use my ridgid bushings that have seen no use :nono:
That's why I tend to stay away from craftsman so much unless its mechanic tools or something that doesn't depend on attachments. I wonder when they'll ever decide this works against them. So if it does rub, can I route it out a little, I know this will make it less precise, just a thought.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello Brett,
Really I can not answer that question. Sears had their own 1/4" router & thus their own base plate, and thus their own guide bushings for that base plate, to fit there 1/4" bits........You see where this is going ???? So you can take the chance, or invest in the chance between a poor fit joint & possible chewed up finger guides.. I believe the standard in the router industry's for guide bushing is the Porter Cable sets sizes. I know for a fact since I own two sets of them, that Ridge (Home Depot) is Porter Cable standard sized., and it's been my experience that most dovetail jigs now days are engineered to fit this standard bushing. 

When I bought mine I was just getting started into woodworking, and for all you youngsters out there, at that time Sears was huge, big, think Walmart now days. This was long before the inter net, with 10 cent public phones. And a lot of people place there trust in this big company ,thus also into their tools. Sears knew this, and as an example set their width size milled opening for the miter in their table saws, so that only the sears miter gage would fit. Although a Delta's metal tendon jig was the most sought after & built like a tank then, it would not work/fit in a Sears T. Saw.

My Model is a 720.2570 with the plastic beige finger guides and the metal black holding bar. Now on page 6 of 11 pages, of the instruction manual it says,

"NOTE: when cutting dovetails. It is necessary that you use a Sears Craftsman #26319 Dovetail Router Bit which looks like the one shown in figure #11. You will note a small necked potion which provides chip clearance.",,,,,,,,,,,,,it goes on to explain more.

If a challenge in in your personality, repetitive set up time & cuts, Sears investments, then it will do as it says, "1/2" FLUSH-OFFSET JOINTS, 1/2" RABBETED JOINTS, 1/4" FLUSH JOINTS, 1/4' DOVETAIL JOINTS".,,,, end quotes

Oh one more sugestion, get your self a 24" long 1 x 6 and screw/bolt this plactic jig to it. Then clamp both sides of the longer ends to the top of your workbench. Makes it a whole lot easer, a whole lot !!!!! OR,,,,,invest into one of the updated up to date ether the finger joints that screw to a wood base or the modern machines, and set your's up into the floor joist like mine gathering about 1" of dust, but to keep as an example or just as an antique.


----------



## gppatnude (Jun 1, 2011)

bclarknc said:


> Hey guys,
> So I just bought a plastic dovetail jig from a guy for 10 bucks. I have never used a dovetail jig so I'd really like to get the manual and see if there are any other styles I can get for it. It says "Made in the USA" He said he may have picked it up at Home Depot but wasn't sure. I can't post a pic so if any of you would be so kind as to let me email them to you and you post them I would greatly appreciate it.


***********************************************

this is a Sears Craftsman Dovetail template. the Model number gave it away, as that format is Sears' standard model number format. 

this looks to be a very old model, but they appear to have parts available, and an owners manual -- 

Ownrs manual
PART NUMBER: 612547-176
$5.99

In stock 

do a Google search on the part number and you will get the information I just found.

s/Gordon


----------



## gppatnude (Jun 1, 2011)

bclarknc said:


> well crap, that's a waste of 10 bucks if i can't use it, wish there was something i could do with it.


anchor for a small dinghy


----------

